# nochnal Kernel 2.6.1 ... und meine Probs !

## RHBaum

Wollt mal den neuen Kernel ausprobieren und stolpere eigentlich ueber 3 Probleme ... 

- Ich hab die developer-sources geemergt (wahrscheinlich schon das 1.Problem, gehts mit nem anderen kernel ebuild besser ? )

- Trotz aktivierter unterstuetzung in der kernelconfig fuer das Dev Filesystem, mosert meine Gentoo Installation, das mein kernel das DevFS ned unetrstuetzen wuerde .... mit den gleichen einstellungen im 2.4.xer funktionierts .... (Pseudo filesystems / devfs support und auto mount at boot aktiviert ) 

- Ich bekomm meine Onboard Netzwerkarte nicht zum laufen .... Nforce2 Board halt. fuer den 2.4er gibts ja ddas nvnet modul (emerge nforce-net) ... aber logo, fuer den 2.6er funzt das ned. In diversen threads war schon diskutiert wurden, was fuer ne 3Com Karte der emulieren koennte etc .... aber beim 2.6er tut er hiers mit keiner .... 

- (soweit bin ich wirklich auch nicht gekommen  :Smile:  ) gibts schon das nvidia-kernel module fuer den 2.6er .... auf minion.de ist zwar was, aber gibts dafuer schon nen ebuild ? 

oder sollt ich mit meiner exotischen (  :Smile:  ) Hardware vorerst noch beim 2.4er kernel bleiben ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## amne

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Trotz aktivierter unterstuetzung in der kernelconfig fuer das Dev Filesystem, mosert meine Gentoo Installation, das mein kernel das DevFS ned unetrstuetzen wuerde .... mit den gleichen einstellungen im 2.4.xer funktionierts .... (Pseudo filesystems / devfs support und auto mount at boot aktiviert ) 
> 
> 

 

Hast du ein /sys - Verzeichnis?

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du ein /sys - Verzeichnis?

 

Meinst du physikalisch auf der Pladde ? 

denk ich schon, wie gesagt, der 2.4er kernel laeuft ja (auf dem selben system, selbe pladde, selbes root-verzeichnis), mit /devfs support ... also wird der rechner sowas haben ! :p 

(kann jetzt nicht nachschauen, weil ich sitzt auf arbeit vor so ner langweiligen windows installation ! ) :p 

oder meinst du, mir fehlt im kernel noch was ... 

/proc filesystem hab ich, das andere , virtual filesystem auch .... (keine ahnung wie das hies) 

Ciao ...

----------

## sirro

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> - Ich hab die developer-sources geemergt (wahrscheinlich schon das 1.Problem, gehts mit nem anderen kernel ebuild besser ? )
> 
> 

 

Das sollte kein Problem sein. Die development-sources sind quasi der 2.6er-Vanilla-Kernel, eigentlich also Problemlos.

ABER: mehr patches bieten die gentoo-dev-sources und die mm-sources. Aber wenn du die nicht brauchst, dann bleib lieber bei den development-sources.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> - (soweit bin ich wirklich auch nicht gekommen  ) gibts schon das nvidia-kernel module fuer den 2.6er .... auf minion.de ist zwar was, aber gibts dafuer schon nen ebuild ?

 

Das ist das kleinste deiner Probleme. Die neusten nvidia-treiber sind im ~x86 Zweig vorhanden und auch für den 2.6er gedacht. Das ganze funktioniert hier bei mir auch problemlos.

----------

## sirro

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> denk ich schon, wie gesagt, der 2.4er kernel laeuft ja (auf dem selben system, selbe pladde, selbes root-verzeichnis), mit /devfs support ... also wird der rechner sowas haben ! :p 

 

Nicht zu sicher sein!!!

/sys gibt es erst seit 2.6. Aber im Normalfall legt das ebuild (zumindest bei den gentoo-devs) das mittlerweile an. Aber nachgucken solltest du trotzdem.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Und wegen nforce Lan einfach die mm-sources nehmen und den Reverse engineered Driver Forcedeth wählen. Dann funzt das auch . :Smile: 

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> /sys gibt es erst seit 2.6

 

ok, ich schau mal nach .... .

Ich hoffe mein rechner ist heut abend mit KDE emergen fertig :p 

Bleibt immer noch das prob mit dieser <zensiert> onboard netzwerkkarte. Mal schauen ob ich noch was finde ... Hab zwar noch ne Realtek rumliegen, aber PCI-Slots ...   :Mad:   Es sei denn, ich nehm den loetkolben und noch paar draehte ....   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die neusten nvidia-treiber sind im ~x86 Zweig vorhanden und auch für den 2.6er gedacht

 

Ups, gar ned gefunden .... was emergt man dann, nvidia-kernel ? neee muesst ja dann anders heissen ... ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## sirro

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Und wegen nforce Lan einfach die mm-sources nehmen und den Reverse engineered Driver Forcedeth wählen. Dann funzt das auch .

 

Der ist das? Dann ist der AFAIK auch bei den gentoo-dev-sources dabei.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> Bleibt immer noch das prob mit dieser <zensiert> onboard netzwerkkarte. Mal schauen ob ich noch was finde ...

 

Siehe oben...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> Ups, gar ned gefunden .... was emergt man dann, nvidia-kernel ? neee muesst ja dann anders heissen ... ?

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="Kringel"x86 emerge nvidia-kernel

(mein arbeitsrechner kennt das zeichen nicht  :Sad: )

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> Und wegen nforce Lan einfach die mm-sources nehmen und den Reverse engineered Driver Forcedeth wählen

 

 *Quote:*   

> Der ist das? Dann ist der AFAIK auch bei den gentoo-dev-sources dabei.

 

gentoo-dev-sources werd ich probieren, drueckt mir die daumen ... :p 

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="Kringel"x86 emerge nvidia-kernel 

 

Hab ich in meiner make.conf drin, sollte also kein problem sein .... 

emerge nvidia-kernel ... 

Und damit emerge ich dann den schon richtigen nvidia treiber fuer den 2.6.1 er kernel ... oder geht der dann fuer beide ? Oder erkennt der den aktuellen kernel ? 

 *Quote:*   

> (mein arbeitsrechner kennt das zeichen nicht )

 

Naja, ich versteh was du meinst .... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dann nimm paar von mir, kopier sie einfach !   :Twisted Evil: 

Danke schon mal, ich hoffe ich hab dann erfolg heut :p und berichte morgen, ob mein comp das ueberlebt hat !   :Wink: 

Ciao ...

----------

## Mac Fly

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Zitat:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="Kringel"x86 emerge nvidia-kernel 
> 
> Hab ich in meiner make.conf drin, sollte also kein problem sein ....
> ...

 

Da is aber einer mutig   :Shocked: 

----------

## sirro

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> Und damit emerge ich dann den schon richtigen nvidia treiber fuer den 2.6.1 er kernel ... oder geht der dann fuer beide ? Oder erkennt der den aktuellen kernel ? 

 

Der erkennt das:

 *ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge nvidia-kernel wrote:*   

>  * Linux kernel 2.6.1

 

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> Da is aber einer mutig

 

Naja, ich nutze das teil ja privat , zum testen und rumspielen .... 

mich nervts halt, auch immer dieses keyword vorm emergen davorzuschreiben ...

Was mich intressierte war halt immer noch maskiert ... kdevelop, mysql (4er version, glaub nu nimmer) etc ... 

Wer nicht wagt,der nix verliert :p 

und wie gesagt, bis zum emerge nvidia-kernel bin ich nie gekommen, so ohne laufende netzwerkkarte   :Twisted Evil:   also laed er entsprechend der aktuellen kernelversion runter ... also muss ich den 2.6er gebootet haben, wenn ich emerge ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## trapperjohn

Wichtig ist nur, dass der Link /usr/src/linux auf die neue Kernelversion zeigt, damit auch die richtigen Header etc. beim Übersetzen angezogen werden

----------

## qeldroma

Also ich HABE den "gentoo-dev-sources" installiert und dann versucht ein "emerge nvnet" zu starten.

Bei mir bricht das compilieren mit "error 2" ab...

Scheint mir nicht so, als ob man den kompilieren könnte?!

----------

## sirro

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Also ich HABE den "gentoo-dev-sources" installiert und dann versucht ein "emerge nvnet" zu starten.[...]
> 
> Scheint mir nicht so, als ob man den kompilieren könnte?!

 

Der Treiber ist dann im Kernel und muss da aktiviert werden!

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  --->  [*] Network device support
> 
> Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->  <M>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

 

Das geht nicht mehr mit emerge!

----------

## qeldroma

Also, da ich mich ja sonst peinlich berührt schämend inne Ecke gestellt hätte habe ich noch mal nachgeschaut:

Ich HABE keine Option für ein "Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support".

Installiert habe ich definitiv "gentoo-dev-sources". Steht im Makefile auch Version 2.6.1 drinne.

Kann es da noch eine Verwechslung geben?

----------

## sirro

Hast du folgendes aktiviert?

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> Code maturity level options  --->  [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

 

Ohne kriegst du keine "EXPERIMENTAL" markierten Treiber zu Gesicht...

----------

## qeldroma

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

Leider leider. Ware auch meine erste Idee.

Habe "i386", NICHT "~i386" inner make gehabt.

Gibt's vielleicht ne andere Version, wenn ich "öffne"? Dann könnte das der Grund sein, vielleicht ist ja unter "~i386" eine andere Source mit Version 2.6.1?

----------

## jay

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ich bekomm meine Onboard Netzwerkarte nicht zum laufen .... Nforce2 Board halt. fuer den 2.4er gibts ja ddas nvnet modul (emerge nforce-net) ... aber logo, fuer den 2.6er funzt das ned.

 

Wieso nimmst Du nicht den forcedeth Treiber? Download hier  falls nicht bereits in den neueren Kerneln drin.

----------

## RHBaum

Danke Jungs, nu hat alles geklappt .... 

gentoo-dev-sources geemergt, und das kernel config aus der alten 2.6 er genommen und ruebergespult. nur noch forcedeth dazugebaut ... 

[x] netzwerkkarte laeuft 

[x] Hat DevFS erkannt, auch nirgends gemurrt 

[x] nvidia-kernel hat er die alten sourcen genommen, aber zusaetzlich nen patch fuer den 2.6er kernel runtergeladen und mitinstalliert ... 

Ciao ...

----------

